# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Mendoj  se   duhet te kete edhe  1  kategori  Forumi  ku......

## Vinjol

Uroj  qe te jeni  mire te  gjithe  ju  qe po e  lexoni   kete   Postim 

Atehere    personalisht  mendoj  qe :  
duhet te  kete edhe 1  kategori  forumi   ku  Perdoruesit  e   forumit    te  kene  mundesine  te  shprehen  se  cfare 
kerkojne  te    kene  ne  kete   forum  
e si  mund  te  na  ndihmojne   si  moderatoret   po ashtu  dhe  perdoruesit  e thjeshte...............

Ju  falenderoj te gjitheve

----------


## Darius

Nenforumi ku ti ke hapur kete teme, eshte pikerisht nenforumi qe propozon te hapet. Prandaj quhet Verejtje dhe Keshilla. Ketu i jepet mundesi antareve te shprehen se cfare kerkojne nga forumi si dhe ndihemn qe mund te marrin nga moderatoret.

----------


## Vinjol

> Nenforumi ku ti ke hapur kete teme, eshte pikerisht nenforumi qe propozon te hapet. Prandaj quhet Verejtje dhe Keshilla. Ketu i jepet mundesi antareve te shprehen se cfare kerkojne nga forumi si dhe ndihemn qe mund te marrin nga moderatoret.


Darius    si  ta mar   une  pershembul  kete  msg   nga 1  Moderator  

Nese   shoh     edhe 1  here   gjera  Per  Allahun  tek  Shkenca   te  Fluturoj  direkte  Perjashta   ???

SIpas  teje  Kjo eshte  menyra  qe  duhet te  perdorin  Moderatoret  ???

----------


## Darius

Ate msg ta marresh ashtu si te eshte thene. Dmth ti si antar i rregjistruar perpara 12 vjetesh tashme ke aq ekperience ne forum qe ta dish se ku postohen e ku nuk postohen tema me permbajtje te caktuar. Dhe ne rast kur te vihet ne dukje nga moderatori qe je duke postuar vazhdimisht ne nenforumin e gabuar dhe ti ben kokefortin e vazhdon e poston serisht aty ku do ti, atehere moderatori te paralajmeron ne privat qe te respektosh rregullat se perndryshe ka dhe penalizim.

----------


## Vinjol

> Ate msg ta marresh ashtu si te eshte thene. Dmth ti si antar i rregjistruar perpara 12 vjetesh tashme ke aq ekperience ne forum qe ta dish se ku postohen e ku nuk postohen tema me permbajtje te caktuar. Dhe ne rast kur te vihet ne dukje nga moderatori qe je duke postuar vazhdimisht ne nenforumin e gabuar dhe ti ben kokefortin e vazhdon e poston serisht aty ku do ti, atehere moderatori te paralajmeron ne privat qe te respektosh rregullat se perndryshe ka dhe penalizim.



Darius    te  rikojtoj  dicka  
qe    para shume  kohesh   se te  hapej  ky  forum   
ka  ekzistuar   Irc 
te  cilet   ne e   kishim  dhomen ton e   ne  1  server  tjeter  te  quajtur  Unitedchat   e  webmaster   per  me  vone  
doli  albasoul i  cili  ka  qene  boom   i   Chatit   
Flas  per  vitete   98-99   :buzeqeshje: 
gjithsesi   
sjam  mare me forume  asnjihere    :buzeqeshje: 
por tani  po e  shof  qe  gabim  paskam  bere   :shkelje syri:

----------

